# Since the clearance of panitumumab in monkeys is believed to



## Gretha =)

Hola a todos, espero que estén muy bien. Es primera vez que hago uso del foro de WR. Estoy traduciendo un estudio de un medicamento (Panitumumab) contra el cáncer. He buscado en muchas partes y realmente no sé cómo traducir lo siguiente:

"Since the clearance of panitumumab in monkeys is believed to be mediated by the reticuloendothelial system and by EGFR binding, the nonlinear clearance is likely the result of progressive saturation of EGFR."

Me cuesta entender "_clearance_" y "_binding_" 
(EGFR= Receptor del Factor de Crecimiento Epidérmico)
Mi "intento" es:
"Desde la administración de panitumumab en monos, se cree que es mediada por el sistema reticuloendotelial y por enlace del EGFR, es probable que la administración no lineal sea el resultado de saturación progesiva de EGFR."
 
Gracias por su tiempo!!!  Gretha.


----------



## k-in-sc

Welcome to the forum!
"Clearance" means removal from the body: 

En medicina, la depuración, separación, aclaramiento (CL, del inglés clearance) o separación renal (cuando es referida a la función del riñón) de una sustancia es el inverso del tiempo constante que describe su índice de eliminación del cuerpo dividido por su volumen de distribución (o total de agua corporal).'

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clearance_(medicine))
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depuración_(medicina))

I'm not sure if "binding" means the drug binds to EGFR or if it causes EGFR to bind to something else. Anyway, "binding" is ''unión (a un receptor)," as far as I know.
And is it Panitumumab (brand name) or panitumumab (generic name)?


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo lo traduciría así:
"Dado que se cree que el aclaramiento del panitumumab en monos está mediado por el sistema reticuloendotelial y por unión al EGFR, el aclaramiento no lineal es problablemente el resultado de una progresiva saturación de los EGFR".
Saludos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Concuerdo con la traducción propuesta por *Ilialluna*.

El único aporte que puedo hacer, y no soy especialista en el tema ni mucho menos, es que _clearance_ es un término que (casi) siempre lo he visto así escrito, sin traducir, en la literatura farmacológica.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Es verdad que clearance aparece tal cual en muchos artículos, lo que pasa es que yo siempre he pensado que, si existe en castellano una palabra adecuada y correcta, es preferible traducirlo: aclaramiento, eliminación, depuración... Pero bueno, es sólo una opinión.
Saludos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Es completamente cierto y estamos de acuerdo, sólo lo comentaba para que *Gretha* lo tuviera en cuenta y lo adaptara de acuerdo al público al que va dirigido. 

_Eliminación_ creo que da la idea pero no sé si es el término más usado, por lo que comenté antes.


----------



## k-in-sc

In medicine, the *clearance *is a measurement of the *renal excretion* ability. Although clearance may also involve other organs than the kidney, it is almost synonymous with renal clearance or renal plasma clearance.

("Clearance" seems slightly more specific than "excretion"/"eliminación")


----------



## Hakuna Matata

k-in-sc said:


> ("Clearance" seems slightly more specific than "excretion"/"eliminación")


Sí, siempre me pareció lo mismo, y también por eso pensaba que lo dejaban en inglés, sin traducir. Pero estoy de acuerdo en que si se puede, vale la pena ponerlo en español.

Ahora me queda la duda, ¿cuál sería la traducción más ajustada o preferida? Como para aprender un poco más, aunque no sean mis temas habituales de lectura.


----------



## k-in-sc

I think "aclaramiento" is used as the Spanish synonym for "clearance," as Ilialluna said.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

OK, agradecido!


----------



## Gretha =)

Gracias por su ayuda =)
se pasaron!
=d


----------

